# amitraz approved for S.D.



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

a post from bee-l from randy oliver

Today, EPA issued a section 18 for amitraz in beehives to South Dakota, who
was the original requesting state. The section 18 use pattern is for food
use so honey harvest is allowed. It closely resembles ... the
*proposed* section
3 label for Apivar Strips, which is currently under EPA review.

-- 
Randy Oliver
Grass Valley, CA
www.ScientificBeekeeping.com


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you saying that they've cleared the use of Amitraz while honey supers are on then?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

What is being said is that a small group of beekeepers from the American Honey Producers have worked thier tails off for the past 3 years mainly at there own expense to move the wheels of government, and they have succedded so far. I applaud the work group and there efforts.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Markt said:


> Are you saying that they've cleared the use of Amitraz while honey supers are on then?


Pretty sure they are saying it is for use on hives which produce surplus honey but not to be used while the honey supers are actually on the hives.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>American Honey Producers have worked thier tails off for the past 3 years mainly at there own expense to move the wheels of government

its these working groups that get things done while everyone else watches


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i didn't know amitraz was illegal in SD hahaha. just kidding!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Markt said:


> Are you saying that they've cleared the use of Amitraz while honey supers are on then?


No, it means that there will no longer be a zero tolerance level for amitraz in honey.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought amitraz has such a short life it was undetectable in honey as amitraz?

Does that mean we will start seeing taktic on the market in the US again?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Taktic is a different concentration and delivery system. It is "off label" use and can get you fined and your honey confiscated. Please do not mess it up for all of us.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Amitraz or Apivar, which contains amitraz? Please clarify.

Has anyone read the CAP Article in Bee Culture this month? It's all about Amitraz, fluvalenate, and coumophos. What do you think?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

You are making assumptions and pointing fingers. Reminds me a bit of the Salem Witch hunts. I was simply asking a question.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> I thought amitraz has such a short life it was undetectable in honey as amitraz?


Yes Brian, that's what it says in the CAP Article in Bee Culture. But what it breaks down into is detectable and can be found.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

If I have time I will read the article. So that is also what I heard that amitraz breaks down into others and can be found, just not in the form of Amitraz.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

we have used Apivar for a bunch of years here in Canada. It has worked very well for us to date. Apivar is Amitraz impregnated strips. It has to be used so that it does not contaminate your honey, just as any other labeled treatment.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

What is this bee-l???

In what form will this amitraz be used?

Apivar strips? 
talk to me


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bee-L is a discussion forum similar to beesource.com. Google it for more info.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Benstung, apivar is the name of the strips which deliver the amatraz product used to control varroa. We have used in Canada for a few years now.
Still the same thing applies. If you use it in the spring, use something else in the fall to prevent resistance


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Taktic is a different concentration and delivery system. It is "off label" use and can get you fined and your honey confiscated. Please do not mess it up for all of us.


I think your shouting to the wind. There are plenty of commercial beekeepers that use it. Evidently the risk of fine and confiscation isn't very high.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry said:


> Evidently the risk of fine and confiscation isn't very high.


I think some folks feel, confiscating emty equipment is worse.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm sure everyone has their reasons for using it. Just trying to point out that AB's statement is a bit of "the train has already left the station."


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm thinking that I may be renewing acquaintances with beekeeping friends that I haven't heard from in years.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

And here is another angle to consider:
Commercial beekeepers have relied heavily on Taktic over the last several years with no measurable resistance problems in most areas.
Some consider Taktic to be the life line for commercial bees in many years.
Now, we are going to make amitraz available to every Tom Dick and Harry to place in their backyard hives or even commercial hives and forget about.
How long will total resistance take to wipe out amitraz in the wrong hands.
One thing that has saved amitraz from resistance problems is the deliver systems most folks use that is in and out. This new product is for 56 days?!!!
I'm not so sure this is good news in the big picture, over the long haul.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

benstung said:


> What is this bee-l???


http://community.lsoft.com/scripts/wa-LSOFTDONATIONS.exe?A0=BEE-L


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

HarryVanderpool said:


> How long will total resistance take to wipe out amitraz in the wrong hands.
> One thing that has saved amitraz from resistance problems is the deliver systems most folks use that is in and out. This new product is for 56 days?!!!
> I'm not so sure this is good news in the big picture, over the long haul.


I talked to a friend that was running a trial for one of the large places thats trying to legalize it country wide. He had favorable results from it. I am not sure how he used it (ie as prescribed). I always thought the effectiveness of taktic is because Beeks set the dosage level and because as you stated its in and out. I could be wrong as I WOULD NEVER color outside the lines and ONLY use Apiguard to treat for varroa.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

This should be a good thing for the whole industry. Gets the ball rolling the right direction anyhow.
Does anyone know of any SD bee oufits for sale?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Apivar has been used here in Canada for many years now. Every Tom Dick and Harry has been using this treatment up here and it has been working very well. Id take Apivar over Check mite any day!


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Get a Vet to write you a script for Mitaban and forget the EPA.
Dan


----------

